# Moonbus improvements!



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Just read over on the Moebius site that the Moonbus will be retooled and improved, which sounds great. I must have missed or forgotten something as I thought the only thing that 'might' be improved would be the front windows but that wasn't definite.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

from what I understand, the windows will be both an opaque part and the ye olde clear piece.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nope - the front windows are available in the original wrap around version, and the accurate inset version. Also, the side windows are apparently slightly different, but I don't know how the original kit's windows were.

Part of what they mean by "improved" is "good fit". The roof section of the original kit was notoriously warped and never sat on the main body properly.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the front windows will have the original conformal and the proper inset versions, the side window will be new inset only- the large clear conformal panel which covered all window will not be in the kit- easy to nmake yourself if you wish to build a full classic edition. 

.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Frank told me they also did some work on the figures to eliminate some fairly deep sinkholes.
Tom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Excellent! I didn't realise they'd decided to do the accurate front windows plus do those other improvements.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Leave it to Frank and Co. I look forward to this, though I never really cared one way or another about it before. Maybe its cuz I'm growing older its growing on me.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

One other thing I'd like to see is the front and rear sections moulded in clear plastic so the lights can be masked off and the rest painted.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't recall mine having any fit problems, especially not the roof, but it has been over 40 years since I built it and 30 since I re-built it. It does have the monster sink holes in the figures, tho'. And it did take a lot of work to get the windows fared in. That won't be an issue with the "correct" version. And I just broke off the antenna when I picked it up to take this picture. Sigh. 
Seems to me I opened up the rcs openings, or what I assumed were rcs openings. We already have the ultimate detailing guide with the sticky thread on the SF modelling forum. 
Great kit. Happy to see it back. I'll finally get a chance to do the alternate corrected version.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks really nice SS. I like that you opened up the front RCS thrusters.

[Suspense Voice]I'll have an announcement posted in the next couple of days ...[/Suspense Voice]


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

starseeker said:


> I don't recall mine having any fit problems, especially not the roof, but it has been over 40 years since I built it and 30 since I re-built it. It does have the monster sink holes in the figures, tho'. And it did take a lot of work to get the windows fared in. That won't be an issue with the "correct" version. And I just broke off the antenna when I picked it up to take this picture. Sigh.
> Seems to me I opened up the rcs openings, or what I assumed were rcs openings. We already have the ultimate detailing guide with the sticky thread on the SF modelling forum.
> Great kit. Happy to see it back. I'll finally get a chance to do the alternate corrected version.


I really like your RCSs- a must for sure. THe coloring is also good- waht did you use for the hull?

Biggest thing to get used to is going to be the proper windows- I have seen the wrong conformal ones on my two kits for so many years I have gotten very used to them.

.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

So,will it be possible to put both the conformal,and the smaller ones in at the same time? That might look cool,kinda like the 2-piece inner /outer windows on a Mercury space capsule. I kinda like the curved outer windows too,but I'll have to decide this when I actually get my hands on it. I've never even seen a Moonbus in person yet so this will be sweet.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I used real thin microscope slide glass in separate sections for my inset windows and light sheet for the ceiling lights. Aluminum tubing was used to dress up the landing struts and metalizers for the thrusters.

What a great opportunity for us all! Hail to the great Moebius god! 
We must sacrifice a young virgin female mall rat ( if there are any are left at all ) LOL 

Can't wait for this one and I would recommend picking up a few.....its going to be a LONG time B 4 you see this kit done again.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Moonman27 said:


> So,will it be possible to put both the conformal,and the smaller ones in at the same time?


Yup. The two sets of windows don't interfere with each other at all.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

My 2001 film history maybe a bit off, but my understanding is that with the filming model.... there was no glass in place.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

starmanmm said:


> My 2001 film history maybe a bit off, but my understanding is that with the filming model.... there was no glass in place.


That is correct. None of the filming miniatures had actual "windows." All the shots of the Moonbus in flight were done with cutout still photos of the model, with the interior action back-projected into the window areas.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

scotpens said:


> starmanmm said:
> 
> 
> > My 2001 film history maybe a bit off, but my understanding is that with the filming model.... there was no glass in place.
> ...


Sorry scotpens, but starmann is incorrect. The Moonbus did indeed have window glass in the front windows. (Just not the streamlined shape the Aurora kit depicted.)

Gene


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

What Scott was saying is that to keep *camera glare* from being a factor no glass or styrene windows were used on the Moon bus* filming* miniature and probably never had any at all. The Aurora obviously did. Yes Correct it was never intended for the Moon bus to have the curved shaped forward lenses, that was Aurora's interpretation....funny...if they knew the facts it would have been easier for them to just do the straight lenses in the first place.

It's good for us that Frank has already taken care of that as they are not 100% straight, there is a slight tight curve at the outward edges where they meet the bulkhead. 

When I did mine I had to make two molds and vacuform my own.
For the rear windows I used thin microscope slide 'real' glass....its easier than you think...just score with any of your diamond tip dremel tip tools and 'snap'! you done. 

In the case of the new revised Moebius Moon Bus they have mad it easier for you once again as a recessed area is in place for the 'new' clear styrene parts. I'm sure that its one piece of plastic and as you may know those slides are not long enough to cover the whole side window but there are the dividers and you might be able to cut the glass parts to fit and meet real tight and meet just behind those dividers. 

Glass is so much better....it looks awesome and you clean and dust over and over with no worries like with plastic....no fogging from gluing as well.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

fluke said:


> What Scott was saying is that to keep *camera glare* from being a factor no glass or styrene windows were used on the Moon bus* filming* miniature and probably never had any at all.........



The Moonbus filming miniature had glass in the front windows. I don't know about the side windows, but it was there on the front ones. Since they were going to be cutting out the window area of the still photograph before they mounted it on a sheet of glass, glare was not an issue.

Gene


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It would be great to see the Orion clipper with some improvements and a new sprue of detail parts too.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

So......... are we then in agreement that the large curved window that will probably come with the kit is not necessary. And that the glass should only be found on the area closest to the cockpit?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

starmanmm said:


> So......... are we then in agreement that the large curved window that will probably come with the kit is not necessary. And that the glass should only be found on the area closest to the cockpit?


Correct. FYI, I only bring this up because I'm in the midst of talking to certain people who have first-hand (and second-hand) knowledge of the actual model. I'm trying to gather this info and get a way to get it out there to everyone. I'm afraid your just gonna have to trust me for a while.

Gene

Edit - OK, here is the photo that should explain everything -


----------

